# Front Receiver Hitch



## Mark Lindsey (Jun 28, 2005)

I'm looking to buy a front receiver hitch (2") for my 1999 Tahoe. Can anyone help me with my search?


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

http://www.drawtite.com/trailerhitches1.html

It's where I got mine.

Walt


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

we have a tahoe too -- got ours at www.etrailer.com

they carry the same drawtite hitches & sometimes are on sale -- shipping a bit cheaper too, as a rule


----------



## Mark Lindsey (Jun 28, 2005)

Thanks for the help.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*got mine*

for a ford Ranger at hidden hitch


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

mine was from hidden hitch as well. 

Pretty easy. Except my yukon only had one bolt/hole for the tow hooks, so I had to drill out 2 holes (one each). 

Pretty easy to do..


----------

